# Report to Mods button/link?



## Kimmiekins

Are there any plans to make it easy to report a post to the mods? A button in each post, or a link?

I've been emailing a mod (though I never know who to pick!) if something concerns me, but I miss a feature many forums have where you report a post and any mod can handle it as soon as they see it.


----------



## A1APassion

That can be a good thing but I can see where something like that would be horribly abused.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Well, yes... But generally, it's not so bad. The forums I've run or moderated, most people did not abuse it. However, it very much comes in handy to alert the mods of a problem post, before things get too out out of hand.


----------



## cjshrader

I don't think it would be abused. I made a similar request here:

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3955.html

The reason why I don't think it'd be abused is that it'd be up to the mods to simply check the post out. If they knew it was someone who would abuse the link often then they could just ignore that one. But with a forum of around 25-50 posters I don't think it'd ever be a big deal.


----------



## Sparker

I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Bummer, cjshrader, I even looked to see if it'd been brought up before. *redfaced*

I agree, if one were to abuse it (and I doubt it), it wouldn't be much more than checking the post. If someone decides to report posts for no reason over and over, then they get it taken away. I think it would do much more positive than negative.


----------



## ratrover

thats not a bad idea


----------



## cjshrader

Haha, it's ok Kimmiekins. My post wasn't originally supposed to even be about that. It just kind've went that way as I was typing and was like "Oooh, that'd be nice"


----------



## lilspaz68

I suggested this ages ago especially since there are only a few mods and they aren't online all that often.

Report buttons are usually used pretty respectfully in my opinon.


----------



## twitch

yes, i remember this request. and i really like the idea myself. i think he only reason we don't have one is that this board doesn't support that feature, or at least ratman couldn't figure it out or something.


----------



## reachthestars

I would love to have that, as it would make our job a whole lot easier! As it is, you can PM one of us or all of us. I know it take a little longer, but I promise that I'm always checking my PMs!


----------



## lilspaz68

twitch said:


> yes, i remember this request. and i really like the idea myself. i think he only reason we don't have one is that this board doesn't support that feature, or at least ratman couldn't figure it out or something.


He might need to upgrade the phpbb on here, but that also makes things run smoother anyways. I can find that link again if you need it?


----------



## ratrover

lilspaz68 said:


> twitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i remember this request. and i really like the idea myself. i think he only reason we don't have one is that this board doesn't support that feature, or at least ratman couldn't figure it out or something.
> 
> 
> 
> He might need to upgrade the phpbb on here, but that also makes things run smoother anyways. I can find that link again if you need it?
Click to expand...

definetely


----------



## Kimmiekins

I do know a mod does exist for PHPBB, and perhaps it comes pre-installed on the latest?


----------



## cjshrader

He is not using PHP BB but actually something called Dragonfly CMS, which I believe is based on PHP BB. Meaning something in PHP BB won't necessarily be in Dragonfly CMS.


----------



## lilspaz68

cjshrader said:


> He is not using PHP BB but actually something called Dragonfly CMS, which I believe is based on PHP BB. Meaning something in PHP BB won't necessarily be in Dragonfly CMS.


Ahh too bad 

Hmmm...pretty ghetto but have you thought of creating a member called Mod and all the Mods themselves could sign in and check for PM's? then the members will only have to PM "Mod" and get one of you more quickly?


----------



## Kimmiekins

Ahh, then probably it's a derivative version of PHPBB, as I know Dragonfly comes with that. I think there are mods for it, but I don't touch Nuke-based CMSes, so I have no idea..


----------



## ladada2001

DragonCMS isn't taht fun to try and figure out. I'm currently in the process of trying to figure out how to force it to work, Then I'll be posting the method off to ratman for help.

*I already have the DragonCMS set up on my own personal web server for testing*.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Yeah... I've been involved in web design since '97 (freelance and working for companies), and though I can handle any PHP/CGI based CMS, and can write my own PHP scripts, including a CMS or blog CMS, I have always disliked any nuke-based "portal" systems. Totally not my thing.

I did some searching and found that it's been a requested feature in Dragonfly since (at least) *2004*, but I guess the support isn't all too good, as it's never apparently happened, and the user base hasn't come up with a mod.


----------



## ladada2001

Same here. Yet I've been a freelance web designer since I was 13 (I'm 19 now. And I've had 6 straight years of practice and design experience. I can count of CSS and HTML in real life. [Everything I've ever done is hand made. none of those fancy Publisher programs that some people enjoy] ) In any case though. I'm still picking up a lot of PHP and cgi as I go (I'm a quick learner. Just work is getting int he way again.) 

Anyway though. there was a phpBB report button released not too long ago. And isntal went kinda smoothly *it didn't want to work with my previous version of phpBB, yet I'm too lazy to add I need version. or bother updating.* 

So, in assumption the button has been built, it needs to be re-added though and built over again with new references to it.

So, in theory. it should work, so long as everything is within reference of the original script.


----------



## twitch

alright, well until we can get the button, everyone can pm username modreport. all the mods share teh password so we can all see any pms sent there.


----------



## lilspaz68

Sorry I couldn't think of anything better, twitch, but at least it will be consistent 

Are you going to announce it to the Outside World...err...the other members who don't come into this section? LOL


----------



## twitch

as soon as we can verify that its working i will. reach was having problems logging into it. i think it may have been because i forgot to activate the account though...


----------



## lilspaz68

twitch said:


> as soon as we can verify that its working i will. reach was having problems logging into it. i think it may have been because i forgot to activate the account though...


Heehee, isn't being a Mod fun? :lol:


----------



## reachthestars

lilspaz68 said:


> twitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as we can verify that its working i will. reach was having problems logging into it. i think it may have been because i forgot to activate the account though...
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee, isn't being a Mod fun? :lol:
Click to expand...

Just a *blast*. Especially when dealing with trolls :roll:. 

Still not able to log in, by the way .


----------



## lilspaz68

Thats ok, we had the trolls one night, and then last night we had one of my rescue friends go absolutely ballistic on the forum about someone posting their new pet snake in Other Animals. It got NASTY and I think I lost a friend, but you cannot look the other way when you are protecting Your forum members.


----------



## twitch

yes, but you feel ashamed when its a friend you have to deal with. both for your friend's actions and your consequential actions. you don't get that when you have to deal with the trolls. i personally prefer the trolls.


----------



## modreport

this is twitch using modreport the one stop for contacting all mods. pm this username when reporting a problem or you otherwise need to contact all the mods at once.


----------



## lilspaz68

Now that its working beautifully, I will be on the hunt to find you a great gif as the modreport avatar


----------



## twitch

that would be great. i'm looking forward to it. i wonder if there is a ratty dressed as a cop out there somewhere... ohoh! or a big red button! haha. i'm looking forward to what you can find.


----------



## lilspaz68

Well just on the fly....most of these won't be useable as an avatar but they would be fun in posts 

galloping to the rescue










Beware of Mods









I like this one...a lighthearted Locked...to ease tension 









A Fixed gif for those troublesome forum issues 









"I am watching this thread..."


























You are starting to go a little too far...just a warning









Stop this!









And of course when people are sad, and you want to be supportive...group hug









Now I will go looking for Mod Avatars...these are just ones I have collected on my own LOL


----------



## lilspaz68

Did a quick Google and found this, but I will have to search later on...gotta get some work done first


----------



## A1APassion

(edit: images removed from my host site)


----------



## A1APassion

..


----------



## Raris

This is a great Idea to add the Report button. It make it much easier to report something wrong around the board. I am sure I could figure it all out and how and where to get it.


----------



## A1APassion

tap tap tap.....

Is this thing on??

If so, pleased stroll over to the general rat topics board & slam the lid of the "rats coming from everywhere" thread

There are so many violations going on with that. I truly requires immediate attention.

Thank you


----------



## rattusnorvegicus

i think that'd be easier...


----------

